# [A] Mannoroth - The Brewmasters & CoRa suchen



## turbopala (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Mannoroth'ler,
wir sind immer auf der Suche nach netten Mitgliedern für unsere Gilde "The Brewmasters".

The Brewmasters gibt es seit November 2005 und bestehen meistenteils aus Casual-Spielern die auch mal RL-bedingt weniger Zeit fürs zocken haben. Jeder darf bei uns soviel spielen wie er mag. Es gibt keine Zwänge und nur wenige Pflichten und daher mag auch unser Spielspass und der besondere Zusammenhalt kommen.
Unser Altersdurchschnitt liegt jenseits der 25 und somit sind wir wohl eher ein erwachsener Verein. Mitglieder unter 18 nehmen wir in der Regel nicht auf.

Technisch sind wir immer am Puls der Zeit: HP, Forum, Teamspeak 3 und Raidplaner gehören selbstverständlich dazu.

Zur Zeit raiden wir Montags und Donnerstags ab 20:00 bis 23:30 den aktuellen 10er Content.
Weitere Termine werden bei entsprechender Nachfrage eingestellt. (Di,Mi,Fr zum Bsp.)
Interesse hätten wir natürlich auch am 25er Content. Hierzu wäre insbesondere eine Coop-Gilde interessant um einen stabilen 25er Raidbetrieb zu gewährleisten (manche erinnern sich vielleicht an CoRa)

Schaut euch einfach im öffentlichen Teil unserer HP um. Hier die wichtigsten Links:
HP: http://www.thebrewmasters.de

Und bei Interesse einfach eine aussagekräftige Bewerbung hier posten:
Bewerbungen: http://turbolooser.dyndns.org/bm/smf/index.php?board=52.0

Oder bei Fragen InGame melden bei:
- Dariel
- Ponpon/Nagoja
- Darkmor/Isgaroth
- Hugolito/Powerpaul
- DonKrieg

Gruss
Turbopala


----------



## turbopala (25. März 2011)

push


----------

